# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Not all worksheet tabs showing up in Excel 2011 for Mac, they do in 2004

## salrdav

I just bought a new laptop with Excel 2011 for mac. I have 2004 on my desktop at work (also a mac). When I save a workbook on the 2004 version on a jump drive and open it on my laptop I only get one worksheet not the whole work book. Take the same workbook back to the 2004 and open it off the jump drive and all worksheets are accessible. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## JosephP

are you sure you don't just need to resize the window to see the tabs at the bottom?

----------


## urbancitychic

I have experienced the same problem and have found that if I click on "Window" - "New Window", you will be able to view all the sheets.

----------

